# My Growing furry monsters... oh yes at this age....... but they are fun...



## Photo Lady (Feb 6, 2022)

Black Dobie 9 months....... Red dobie 7 Months And Sweet collie girl 11 months...


----------



## slat (Feb 6, 2022)

Nice set and good looking dogs.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 6, 2022)

slat said:


> Nice set and good looking dogs.


thank you


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 6, 2022)

Nice dog shots.....


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 6, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice dog shots.....


thank you


----------



## CherylL (Feb 6, 2022)

Sweetness x3!  The last one he is looking directly at you


----------



## Warhorse (Feb 6, 2022)

Great shots of the pups!


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 7, 2022)

CherylL said:


> Sweetness x3!  The last one he is looking directly at you


she actually tries to look through me..lol


Warhorse said:


> Great shots of the pups!


thank you very much


----------



## ivanz (Feb 7, 2022)

Wonderful set Photo Lady. They look playful.


----------

